# Youtube is slow with Opera browser



## Siberian

I normally use Opera as my browser, which usually works fine, but over night Youtube started acting slow. It is not the buffering itself that is slow once it begins. It's that rotating circle the flash player displays before the video starts that takes about 6-7 seconds before anything happens. Normally I'm barely able to see before it goes away. It's only with Opera this happens. With Explorer it works like it should. Any hints on where I should start looking for a solution?


----------



## DMGrier

my experience with Opera has always been slow, I loved Opera cause it seems to always be ahead with features but always seemed slow to me.


----------



## pickster

I sometimes find opera usefull on my blackberry phone but mozzilla firefox all the way for speed on the pc


----------



## SalDawod

I would say it viruses problem, but since you don't have any problem with IE then I forget the viruses 
I'm running Opera 9.51 with no problems! what is your version of Opera?
it's really weird!

__________________
Levitra Online


----------



## soybean

Sounds strange, not characteristic of Opera.  You might try installing CCleaner and using its file cleaner to cleanup temporary internet files and so forth. May not help but no harm in trying. 

Is your flash player up to date?


----------

